# Dream Theater Systematic Chaos inspired Superior Drummer 2.0 preset for Metal Foundry



## philoking (Jan 4, 2012)

I made this preset for a tune I am working on, it's a great prog metal kit. Feel free to use it if you like it!

Sample
Superior Drummer Mike Portnoy Systematic Chaos Kit for Metal Foundry by projectk2r4 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Download:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4506668/PortnoyChaosKitforMetalFoundry.zip


----------



## Polyrhythmic (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds nice!


----------

